# Pomp limit--Orange Beach



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Got my limit of pomps this AM between 7:30 and 11:00am. Fresh shrimp. Love fleas didn't do a thing. Many cat fish and 1 20lb ray. Yes, I kept the ray as a buddy of my SWEARS they taste good. Against my better judgement I am going to give it another try. Last time I tried a ray the meat was from a monster so maybe it was too big, 20 years ago, which tasted discusting. Now the buddy that recommended this also likes squirrel brains so given that individual tastes are not the same, I am not very optimistic. My neighbor added 1 pomp to todays harvest.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice pompano, I dont know bout eating that ray,dont know if i could.....


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*How does sting ray taste?*

Fried with Zaterans southern blend along with pompano --- It was good. Taste like scallops? No -- does not quite have the rubbery texture or flavor. I would rank it better than speckled or white trout/mullet, not as good as flounder/grouper/trigger. As good as the snappers. This of course is my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## Brimdude (Apr 21, 2011)

*stingray over mullet?*

snap! are you serious stingray over mullet.. I have had ray one time, it was about a #4 I don't see how you could rate it over mullet.. you can't beat good fried mullet


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Eaten mullet all my life. Love it. The comparison is in relation to a clean taste, versus the heavier taste we all love as mullet. Now where is my net? But yes, I was suprised. Of all things, my son declared that the ray tasted better than the pompano!!!!! I still have a serious mental thing eating Mr. Sting Ray.


----------



## navy fisherman (Feb 5, 2011)

how did you prepare the S.R.?


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Stingray prep*

Zataran, southern blend --- too salty for my taste but the ray meat was a suprise. Not fantastic but not bad.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the june grass at Orange beach?


----------



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

Skin the wings, Get a good bear batter, deep fry in peanut oil, and place next to a cold beer and enjoy. I think they rock. And in some places they do use the as imitation scallops. They get eaten all the time in Savannah, GA.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I heard you only cut off the wings and then use a circle punch and punh the wings out like the size of scalllops, now do you skin it first or what>


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Ray*

Previous poster sounds like he has more experience. I filleted off the top of wing, flipped it over and deskinned as you would any other similar to a catfish with thin skin. Looked to me there was a strong grissle layer between top and bottom of a ray but admit the bottom did not look worth the trouble and I did not turn over and fillet the bottom.
Snap


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've tried it. The texture of the meat was really stringy. If I were 8 beers deep I might think it was alright, but it ain't my cup of tea.


----------

